# Oris Super 17 Jewels



## ong

My ORIS Super 17 Jewel manula that was originally my Grandads, then Dads and now ... min. I know it was originally bought around 1970 but don't know much about ORIS and wonder if anyone can tell me if they've got a good Swiss name etc.

Thanks


----------



## levon2807

ong said:


> My ORIS Super 17 Jewel manula that was originally my Grandads, then Dads and now ... min. I know it was originally bought around 1970 but don't know much about ORIS and wonder if anyone can tell me if they've got a good Swiss name etc.
> 
> Thanks


I sold the exact same model the other day...small world! Oris is a great, quality watch maker but the standard older watches aren't that valuable.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

As far as I can gather Oris used to be more a lower end manufacturer in the past making good watches but nothing special. They`ve moved up market in the last few decades & now are probably rated a little below the likes of Longines & Omega.


----------



## ong

Thanks to both. Needless to say I'm keeping this one so good to know it's not complete rubbish ( are there such things in watches ?). Not really interested in the value but the quality matters as it needs to last a few more decades....


----------



## jl9139

The only valuable oriss when the started out are the oris date pointers as far as i know. The other models werent that valuable at all. I recently sold a 1950s oris pointer for Â£80. Nice sentimental watch, id keep it and pass it down to your son!


----------



## ong

Thanks.

Any idea of where to get a replacement bracelet or end pieces as it looks a bit funny on the expander ?


----------



## BlueKnight

Very nice heirloom.







Take good care of it. Some watches you can replace and this is not one of them.


----------



## ong

Thanks, yes it's about my only real heirloom as I'm the 3rd generation to wear it and there is authentication for Grandad wearing it in photos as well.

Still keen on knowing about the Oris bracelet though if anyone has any info


----------



## Drum2000

In my experience a watches value isn't always its true worth. 4th generation, 5th generation, etcetera, all play a part. Oh, and timekeeping!


----------

